# My Fair Lady



## Diminuendo (May 5, 2015)

Give your love to the original Broadway cast recording with Rex Harrison and Julie Andrews. A fabulous recording. I haven't seen MFL on the stage or the movie, but I really love this recording. It is so good that you can almost see what is happening. I can't name a favorite song, since the are all great.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Here, here, to the Lerner and Loewe production. A true golden era of musicals. :tiphat:

Related:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lerner_and_Loewe

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rodgers_and_Hammerstein


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Love Lerner and Lowe. As a composer he was defintiely old school with links to the Operetta of his hometown Vienna. However My Fair Lady did achieve a level of 'perfection' that effecitvely acted as a end of that era. An era I love.
(For the sake of this argument I have Sonheim of taking things off in a new direction)

Ahh... Leslie Caron






I wonder why I've never heard this by an trained voice?


----------

